# Triple Tap and Die group buy Part Deux



## mredburn

Yes, for those of you that missed it I am going to help give you one more shot at spending money!:biggrin:

This is the second offering of the same triple start tap and dies that Turbo wagon just wrapped up. The costs are about $5.00 higher for the tap than in the first group buy. The cost will be $51.06 for 12 to 24 taps. IF we get over 24 taps the price will go down slightly. The Dies will still be $49.00 each minimum 12. 

$51.06 plus $49.00 equals $100.06 add shipping plus paypal costs and your total will be $111.00 IF it comes out to be less I Will either refund the difference or go to the pub and have a few on you guys.

I know we have more than 12 people that want them already. 

Start signing up here. I Will Pm those of you that have indicated an interest or that missed out on the last go round. 

This offer will end May 30th 
I will put the order in at that time. 
Tell all your friends if you have any that this offer is going to be short and probably not repeated for a while.:biggrin:

Mike
Tell


----------



## thewishman

Me, me, me!!!


----------



## Kaspar

I'm in!


----------



## quister

I'm in.


----------



## wade45

Hit me up for one. Thanks


----------



## arw01

I'm in, a whole month thought?  Maybe when you hit 25 and the good pricing we can close and order?

Where is the next price break?


----------



## theidlemind

I'm in too. Maybe I can use these to get rid of the plastic couplings on some pens?


----------



## Timebandit

Why? Then you would exclude everyone that wants in on this but doesnt get on here everyday and see this thread and dont see this thread until the end of the month.:frown: The good pricing will still be there. Are you worried that something will come up and you wont be able to do buy in on this? I for one got in on the last buy but am considering buying in on this one again to have a spare, but wont be for sure until close to the end of the month, this would mean that i i might miss out on this if it is closed early.

Just not sure what the point of this would be?



arw01 said:


> I'm in, a whole month thought?  Maybe when you hit 25 and the good pricing we can close and order?
> 
> Where is the next price break?


----------



## EBorraga

Count me in Mike. I missed the last one for some crazy reason.


----------



## LanceD

I'm in for a set.


----------



## simomatra

Thanks mike for the heads up and count me in please


----------



## BSea

I'm in. . . . . . . . Unless my wife sees this, then I'm dead.


----------



## mredburn

There are no larger discounts  for buying more than 24.  THe price structure is based on set up time and then material and labor.   I will know by the third week of May what level we will be at for priceing and at that time I will have all of you send your payments. If you need or would rather pay by check please let me know.  IT will take 2 weeks (10 working days) to have them made.

MIke


----------



## DurocShark

I'm in!


----------



## Old Lar

Count me in.. Let me know when you need some money.  Thanks from one of the "on the fence crowd" for the last buy...


----------



## mredburn

THere are 13 confirmed members wanting one. That doesnt count TimeBandit. 

Your welcome Larry, it seemed a shame to let this go with so many left wanting to get a set. Its not that hard to put it together and get it done. 
Mike


----------



## johncrane

Mike put me on the list, i could do with another set.


----------



## Mark

Please count me in. Thank you for setting this up a second time. 
I for one greatly appreciate it. I was totally out of cash the first time around. Good to go now.


----------



## Grampy122

Count me in Mike. I missed the last one.


----------



## MarkD

Count me in.


----------



## moke

I would like in...
Thanks


----------



## Kaspar

arw01 said:


> I'm in, a whole month thought?  Maybe when you hit 25 and the good pricing we can close and order?
> 
> Where is the next price break?



I'm hoping we can keep it to the end of the month.  I'll need that long to get the money, and I'm thinking of getting two sets.  So I'll definitely need till then.


----------



## JDenney

*Me, Too!*

I've been thinking about this for a long time, but haven't ever been paying enough attention when a group buy was open. Please add me to the list.:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## mredburn

I'm hoping we can keep it to the end of the month. I'll need that long to get the money, and I'm thinking of getting two sets. So I'll definitely need till then.[/quote]

We will not be ending this early, we need enough time for all those who would like a set (or two) to prepare and or find the thread etc. 

MIke


----------



## greggas

I'm in. Thanks for doing this


----------



## beck3906

I'm in for 1 for sure, maybe for 2.  I'll see at the end of the month.


----------



## mredburn

We currently have 21 single commitments and possibly 2 more sets. I will cover the needed extra sets to make sure we get to the 24 units if no one else signs up and all the rest of you follow through. I can cover a few sets but not half the commitments.:biggrin:
I have the following commitments
1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea (if hes still living)
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
If your names not on here and you've signed up for one let me know. 


If you havent signed up for one why not? 

Mike


----------



## RichB

I would like 1 set.  Thanks  RichB


----------



## Lenny

mredburn said:


> If you havent signed up for one why not?
> 
> Mike


 
When Turbowagon proposed the first group buy I thought to myself .. "I've got to have one of those" .... after all everyone else was ordering them ... 

but then I got thinking ... What am I doing? 
I have NO IDEA how to use them (although I do remember a nice thread that Skiprat posted way back) 

Still that little voice (that convinces me I need to buy more pen blanks, even though I have 50x more pen blanks than kits), Is saying "You've got to get one of these"!!!

So would some who have purchased one please relate all the wonderful ways having one has made their lives better! :biggrin:
Pictures are always good too! 

why am I suddenly thinking of that song by Huey Lewis :tongue::wink:


----------



## Rmartin

Please add me to the list!

Thanks


----------



## BSea

Lenny said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you havent signed up for one why not?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Turbowagon proposed the first group buy I thought to myself .. "I've got to have one of those" .... after all everyone else was ordering them ...
> 
> but then I got thinking ... What am I doing?
> I have NO IDEA how to use them (although I do remember a nice thread that Skiprat posted way back)
> 
> Still that little voice (that convinces me I need to buy more pen blanks, even though I have 50x more pen blanks than kits), Is saying "You've got to get one of these"!!!
> 
> So would some who have purchased one please relate all the wonderful ways having one has made their lives better! :biggrin:
> Pictures are always good too!
> 
> why am I suddenly thinking of that song by Huey Lewis :tongue::wink:
Click to expand...

All the cool kids have one.  (or will have one:biggrin


----------



## mredburn

Lenny said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you havent signed up for one why not?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Turbowagon proposed the first group buy I thought to myself .. "I've got to have one of those" .... after all everyone else was ordering them ...
> 
> but then I got thinking ... What am I doing?
> I have NO IDEA how to use them (although I do remember a nice thread that Skiprat posted way back)
> 
> Still that little voice (that convinces me I need to buy more pen blanks, even though I have 50x more pen blanks than kits), Is saying "You've got to get one of these"!!!
> 
> So would some who have purchased one please relate all the wonderful ways having one has made their lives better! :biggrin:
> Pictures are always good too!
> 
> why am I suddenly thinking of that song by Huey Lewis :tongue::wink:
Click to expand...

 
Bluwolf post 2 pen made with the new tap and die set, SKiprat posted his set as a pen.  There may have been one more posted.  It  wont do anything for you if you dont use them.  I think I will ask Skip to do a vidio of how to use them.


----------



## soligen

Lenny said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you havent signed up for one why not?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Turbowagon proposed the first group buy I thought to myself .. "I've got to have one of those" .... after all everyone else was ordering them ...
> 
> but then I got thinking ... What am I doing?
> I have NO IDEA how to use them (although I do remember a nice thread that Skiprat posted way back)
> 
> Still that little voice (that convinces me I need to buy more pen blanks, even though I have 50x more pen blanks than kits), Is saying "You've got to get one of these"!!!
> 
> So would some who have purchased one please relate all the wonderful ways having one has made their lives better! :biggrin:
> Pictures are always good too!
> 
> why am I suddenly thinking of that song by Huey Lewis :tongue::wink:
Click to expand...

 
Pics as requested.  You too can do something like this.  This was my first with the tap/die. The second went much better, and I'm now comtemplating the third.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79219


----------



## robutacion

G'day peoples,

How much more of the $110.00 will be to have it sent to Australia-5210...???

Cheers
George


----------



## mredburn

robutacion said:


> G'day peoples,
> 
> How much more of the $110.00 will be to have it sent to Australia-5210...???
> 
> Cheers
> George


 
George I dont think it will be much more than what I have built in. You might pm johncrane and see what it cost him. He is buying another set so he should have an idea how much the first set cost him for shipping. 

MIke


----------



## chrisk

A USPS small box to Australia costs $US13,95. Here:
http://ircalc.usps.gov/MailServices.aspx?country=10013&m=13&p=0&o=1&mt=13


----------



## robutacion

Thanks,

I will think about it...!
Cheers
George


----------



## thewishman

Hey Mike, my name didn't make the latest list.


----------



## mredburn

thewishman said:


> Hey Mike, my name didn't make the latest list.


 
I wonder what happened to it. You were the first on the list to start with.  Anyway your back on top now.:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## mredburn

CUrrent list
I have the following commitments
1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea (if hes still living)
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-gregf
If your names not on here and you've signed up for one let me know. 



Mike[/quote]


----------



## thewishman

I'm #1!!  Woo hooo!  (Where's my big foam finger?)


----------



## Gregf

Add me to the list please.

Greg


----------



## Texatdurango

Lenny said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you havent signed up for one why not?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Turbowagon proposed the first group buy I thought to myself .. "I've got to have one of those" .... after all everyone else was ordering them ...
> 
> but then I got thinking ... What am I doing?
> I have NO IDEA how to use them (although I do remember a nice thread that Skiprat posted way back)
> 
> Still that little voice (that convinces me I need to buy more pen blanks, even though I have 50x more pen blanks than kits), Is saying "You've got to get one of these"!!!
> 
> *So would some who have purchased one please relate all the wonderful ways having one has made their lives better!* :biggrin:
> Pictures are always good too!
> 
> why am I suddenly thinking of that song by Huey Lewis :tongue::wink:
Click to expand...

 
Lenny, Lenny, Lenny...... It's all about having fun! Below is a photo I took last year of a few pens I had a blast making. I used the multi-start tap and die on all three, as I have on a hundred more pens the past few years. The multi-start tap and die sets are not required for making your own unique pens but they sure make life simple AND I can mix and match caps and bodies with any pen I make since they all use the same threads!

Now tell me....... which would you rather do, sit around glueing tubes into blanks, turning the blanks round then pressing them into some metal parts over and over and over *OR*... see a photo of a pen in a magazine then try to figure out how they were made 100 years ago THEN make one yourself!

The satisfaction you get and the big grin on your face when you figure out the workings of the pen then actually make one is priceless... *and THAT is why you need a set of these! :biggrin: *


*Rather than ask why, you should ask yourself why not!*


----------



## robandkaren

add me to the list please.  Rob


----------



## mredburn

I have the following commitments
1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea (if hes still living)
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
If your names not on here and you've signed up for one let me know. 



Mike[/quote]


----------



## Gregf

Please add me to the list.

GregF


----------



## mredburn

Gregf said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> GregF


 

Done, dont know how I missed it the first time. 
Mike


----------



## Lenny

Texatdurango said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you havent signed up for one why not?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Turbowagon proposed the first group buy I thought to myself .. "I've got to have one of those" .... after all everyone else was ordering them ...
> 
> but then I got thinking ... What am I doing?
> I have NO IDEA how to use them (although I do remember a nice thread that Skiprat posted way back)
> 
> Still that little voice (that convinces me I need to buy more pen blanks, even though I have 50x more pen blanks than kits), Is saying "You've got to get one of these"!!!
> 
> *So would some who have purchased one please relate all the wonderful ways having one has made their lives better!* :biggrin:
> Pictures are always good too!
> 
> why am I suddenly thinking of that song by Huey Lewis :tongue::wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lenny, Lenny, Lenny...... It's all about having fun! Below is a photo I took last year of a few pens I had a blast making. I used the multi-start tap and die on all three, as I have on a hundred more pens the past few years. The multi-start tap and die sets are not required for making your own unique pens but they sure make life simple AND I can mix and match caps and bodies with any pen I make since they all use the same threads!
> 
> Now tell me....... which would you rather do, sit around glueing tubes into blanks, turning the blanks round then pressing them into some metal parts over and over and over *OR*... see a photo of a pen in a magazine then try to figure out how they were made 100 years ago THEN make one yourself!
> 
> The satisfaction you get and the big grin on your face when you figure out the workings of the pen then actually make one is priceless... *and THAT is why you need a set of these! :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> *Rather than ask why, you should ask yourself why not!*
Click to expand...

 See .... now if I decide to try to get in on this I can tell my wife ...
GEORGE MADE ME DO IT!!!!!  :biggrin:

Geroge and Dennis, thanks for the pics .... very nice pens!


----------



## mredburn

That was a long dissertation just to   "if"


----------



## Milan

You can add my name to the list, I’ll take a set.


----------



## Lenny

mredburn said:


> That was a long dissertation just to "if"


 
My apologies. :redface:
I hadn't meant to quote all that. 
I should have gone to bed sooner.


----------



## bradbn4

I am going to need my head checked - but mark me down - for one ( 1 ) set

If there is no issues, I would rather pay sooner than later - you know the line, "I got to spend all of this money before I run out".....not sure what Gov agency motto it is


----------



## mredburn

bradbn4 said:


> I am going to need my head checked - but mark me down - for one ( 1 ) set
> 
> If there is no issues, I would rather pay sooner than later - you know the line, "I got to spend all of this money before I run out".....not sure what Gov agency motto it is


 

I will call Monday and nail down the final costs with the 24+ price on the taps. You can send me payment when you like.

Mike


----------



## mredburn

*updated list*

I have the following commitments
1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea (if hes still living)
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb


Latest and greatest posting of the list
If your names not on here and you've signed up for one let me know. 



Mike


----------



## babyblues

Add me to the list too.


----------



## Reb

I'll take a set.
thanks


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

Sure I am in, when do you want the money and where shall I send it too...


----------



## MartinPens

20 days to decide! (tapping fingers)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mredburn

Holz Mechaniker said:


> Sure I am in, when do you want the money and where shall I send it too...


 

Holz if your going to mail it I can pm you an address. If your going to use paypal I will have the final amount and start collecting it starting around the last week of the month. 

Martin can you see Lenny from where you sit on the Fence?:biggrin:


MIke


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Martin can you see Lenny from where you sit on the Fence?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be able to, he's just three down from his left, at least I THINK that's Lenny! :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like they aren't alone though! Maybe some are waiting for the third buy!
Click to expand...


----------



## BSea

bradbn4 said:


> I am going to need my head checked - but mark me down - for one ( 1 ) set


Where can I sign up for the "Head Check" group buy?


----------



## MartinPens

Hey Lenny, how's the view from over there?

19 days (tapping fingers)

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

mredburn said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I am in, when do you want the money and where shall I send it too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holz if your going to mail it I can pm you an address. If your going to use paypal I will have the final amount and start collecting it starting around the last week of the month.
> 
> Martin can you see Lenny from where you sit on the Fence?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> MIke
Click to expand...


It will be Paypal....  just send me a message with that info... Thanks


----------



## 65GTMustang

Please add one set for me!
The photo samples of the pens sold me on the idea - It would be super great if Skiprat would post a video - I am someone that can only learn from either hands on with someone or visual instructions.
Please I beg of you - It would be a shame to have $111 worth of tools that I don't know how to use....lol
If sign up goes until the end of the month - When should we / "I" expect to see them in in the mail.
Thanks Kevin


----------



## EBorraga

65GTMustang said:


> Please add one set for me!
> The photo samples of the pens sold me on the idea - It would be super great if Skiprat would post a video - I am someone that can only learn from either hands on with someone or visual instructions.
> Please I beg of you - It would be a shame to have $111 worth of tools that I don't know how to use....lol
> If sign up goes until the end of the month - When should we / "I" expect to see them in in the mail.
> Thanks Kevin


 
He does have a video up. It's the bolt pen he made. Same techniques used for drilling and tapping.


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea (if hes still living)
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-Holz mechaniker
32-65gtmustang


----------



## mredburn

The quoted time is 10 working days 
MIke


----------



## Lenny

Texatdurango said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Martin can you see Lenny from where you sit on the Fence?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be able to, he's just three down from his left, at least I THINK that's Lenny! :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like they aren't alone though! Maybe some are waiting for the third buy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope ... that's not me! Look down farther down ... there, where the fence USED to be .... that's me on the ground!  Sorry 'bout the fence.:redface:
> 
> Still considering the "buy" .... but I'm glad to see you have plenty interested parties.
Click to expand...


----------



## khogan16

Count me in. I would like one set


----------



## Kaspar

mredburn said:


> The quoted time is 10 working days
> MIke



It looks like it took them about 5 weeks the last time.  I guess now that they've done it once, they'll be able to do it quicker the second time around (jigs, set-up, and so forth?)  Anyway, sounds good to me.  We should have them by mid-June ... ish.


----------



## rudya7

Please add me to the list. Thanks, Rudy


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea (if hes still living)
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-Holz mechaniker
32-65gtmustang 
33-rudya7
34-wizard


----------



## wizard

Please add me to the list.


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-Holz mechaniker
32-65gtmustang 
33-rudya7
34-wizard
35-silver
36-Dave Turner
37-randbcrafts


----------



## bradbn4

mredburn said:


> bradbn4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to need my head checked - but mark me down - for one ( 1 ) set
> 
> If there is no issues, I would rather pay sooner than later - you know the line, "I got to spend all of this money before I run out".....not sure what Gov agency motto it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will call Monday and nail down the final costs with the 24+ price on the taps. You can send me payment when you like.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Well Monday has come and gone - if the price is somewhat firm, please PM me and I will send / paypal the money.  If it is a bit too much you can enjoy a small root beer on me....or any other beer.  Too little, I can always send more....

This is part of my birthday gift to myself - not as useful as the Montana grain mill I ordered, but could be more enjoyable to use


----------



## mredburn

Brad pm sent

I have called Tapco and I was supposed to have a quote by yesterday. I called them again and the young lady who handles such things was a bit over whelmed at the moment. SHe promised I would have it by today if she couldnt get to it yesterday. 

If any others of you are ready to send payment my paypal address
is 
sales@silverpenparts.com

My intentions are to post the final costs and notify everyone by the end of this week .  I will start collecting payments from the 23rd to the 30th. I will then call in the order on the 31st (tuesday)

I can always issue a refund of the over payments.

Mike


----------



## DurocShark

Payment sent.


----------



## bradbn4

mredburn said:


> Brad pm sent
> 
> I have called Tapco and I was supposed to have a quote by yesterday. I called them again and the young lady who handles such things was a bit over whelmed at the moment. SHe promised I would have it by today if she couldnt get to it yesterday.
> 
> If any others of you are ready to send payment my paypal address
> is
> sales@silverpenparts.com
> 
> My intentions are to post the final costs and notify everyone by the end of this week .  I will start collecting payments from the 23rd to the 30th. I will then call in the order on the 31st (tuesday)
> 
> I can always issue a refund of the over payments.
> 
> Mike



Well, I guess I managed to get you paid before the money all ran out.

So here's a question, what's a pen?  Yep, feels that long sense I turned on my lathe to do anything worth while. 

Looking for a fair tape & die set for other work, but will post more in the general section.


----------



## Dave Turner

After I thought about this all month, my wife finally convinced me I would regret it if I didn't buy a set. Please add my name to the list. I'll PayPal you once the final price is in. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## mredburn

Done.  Although this group buy was tagged on to the last one since so many missed out the previous group buy for the triple tap and die set was a couple of years.  It may be that long again before there is enough interest to get together a group buy large enough to get the price discounts.


----------



## randbcrafts

Go ahead and add me to the list for one. Thanks.


----------



## mredburn

Done.


----------



## EBorraga

Paypal sent Mike. If somehow I overpayed you, buy yourself a cold frosty one:beer:!!!


----------



## leehljp

I wish to get the set. 

My shop is not yet ready for pen turning as it was in Japan, but I want to get prepared for this summer, or no later than fall, hopefully.

I will send a PP payment as soon as I finish this post.

Edit in: PP SENT!


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar (+1)
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-Holz mechaniker
32-65gtmustang 
33-rudya7
34-wizard
35-silver
36-Dave Turner
37-randbcrafts 
38-leehljp
39-KnightFlag
40-jasontg99

sales@silverpenparts.com for paypal.


----------



## mredburn

Hank 
Its good to see you back again. You have been missed. Your name is added and marked paid.

Mike


----------



## leehljp

mredburn said:


> Hank
> Its good to see you back again. You have been missed. Your name is added and marked paid.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike!  When I get started again, I will probably be ordering some silver components, and I know where to go for those!


----------



## DurocShark

I twas thinking the same thing. Good to see you again Hank!


----------



## mredburn

The final costs are in We saved $5.00 on the price of a tap by having between 24 and 47. The cost of a die will not change. Therefore the total cost will be $106.00 for a single set. $101.00 for each additional set if you want to order more than one.

Mike


----------



## MarkD

Paypal sent.
Thanks for pulling this offer together.


----------



## KnightFlag

Put me down for a set please.


----------



## mredburn

KnightFlag said:


> Put me down for a set please.


 
Done.


----------



## arw01

I'm paid up.  We are only 9 away from the next price break it looks like!



> The final costs are in We saved $5.00 on the price of a tap by having between 24 and 47


----------



## jasontg99

I'm in.  Thanks for doing this Mike.


----------



## mredburn

jasontg99 said:


> I'm in. Thanks for doing this Mike.


 
Done, you are on the list.


----------



## wade45

I will send payment when I get home from IL next week.


----------



## mredburn

Not a problem Wade. Although some are paying early, Payments can be made from now up until the 30th.


----------



## DurocShark

I knew if I didn't pay early, I'd be broke when it was time. :redface:


----------



## arw01

+1, or worse.  SWMBO would determine there was more than pocket lint available and spend it on perfume or something!

Tell me why they always have to smell good for someone else?


----------



## Kaspar

Paypal sent.  

Just FYI, to whomever is interested:

The best way to make sure you don't miss any of these group buys in the future is to subscribe to the entire "group purchases" forum.  You'll get periodic updates on any new threads.  It's under the "forum tools" 'button' on the page that shows the threads for this specific forum.  

I missed out like the last buy, like, apparently, many of us.  I was really kicking myself for it, so I also add my thanks to mredburn as well.


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar 
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-65gtmustang 
32-rudya7
33-wizard
34-silver
35-Dave Turner
36-randbcrafts 
37-leehljp
38-KnightFlag
39-jasontg99
40-timebandit


----------



## Timebandit

Crap. I guess i better get in on this. I hope my lady doesnt find out cause i already bought one of these in the last group buy, but i feel i need a spare in case something happens to the first set.


----------



## Ruby pen turning

I have been chomping at the bit wondering if I should get these taps and dies. I would like to know what size drill bits are needed. Can they be used on wood,PR, brass, aluminum and do they leave nice clean cuts in some or all of them. I have seen some posts on here and watched a video or two. 
I have a collet chuck that seems to be difficult at time to get it to run perfectly true, would that play a big roll in making the nib ends seeing as the material is fairly thin.
Any comments or answers would be appreciated.


----------



## RichB

Pay Pal sent Mike.  Thanks for getting this together.  RichB


----------



## mredburn

Thank s Rich your marked paid. 

Its time to start sending payments if you havent already. 
sales@silverpenparts.com for paypal. I will order them on the 31st so I need your payments to be made by days end of the 30th

Make sure your IAP member name is on or in the paypal payment in the message to seller box please.


----------



## Gregf

Sent my payment on the 20th.
Greg


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar 
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-65gtmustang 
32-rudya7
33-wizard
34-silver
35-Dave Turner
36-randbcrafts 
37-leehljp
38-KnightFlag
39-jasontg99
40-timebandit
41-said
42 martin pens
43-penhead
44-stick rounder

paypal sales@silverpenparts.com


----------



## said

I'm in please.


----------



## mredburn

"said" your on the list. Gregf your marked paid.  


Its not to late to place your name and get in on the buy. If your thinking about it I believe Martin has room on the fence!:biggrin:


----------



## Old Lar

Paypal sent.  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## quister

payment sent!!


----------



## MartinPens

mredburn said:
			
		

> "said" your on the list. Gregf your marked paid.
> 
> Its not to late to place your name and get in on the buy. If your thinking about it I believe Martin has room on the fence!:biggrin:



This fence is getting uncomfortable. 

I'm IN!  Add me to the list. Sending payment soon.

If the grass is greener one the other side of the fence, .. Water your own grass!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wizard

Payment sent.
Doc


----------



## Grampy122

*Group buy*

Payment sent.


----------



## penhead

OK, always late to the party...don't want to wait years to have the chance to order..

...so, if it's not to late...would you please add my name to the the list of buyers..
...will paypal you when you confirm it's not to late (or when i get home if you are quick to reply 

Thanks..!!!
Johnp


----------



## MartinPens

Ok, so I don't do a lot of fountain pens and can't say that I'm really interested. I think I would like to start using this to just thread the cap to fit on a gent or churchill or to make custom rollerball pens. Maybe after the buy (unless it already exists) we could start a thread specifically for pens made with our purchase, share techniques and discoveries and links to accessory items, etc...
Does this thread already exist? I've searched briefly but haven't come up with a dedicated thread. It's likely right under my nose.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## said

Payment sent


----------



## mredburn

Its not to late to join in until May 31st.


----------



## theidlemind

Payment sent. 

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## simomatra

Do we have a final price to Oz yet Mike?


----------



## mredburn

simomatra said:


> Do we have a final price to Oz yet Mike?


 

PM sent I will need your shipping address thanks  Mike


----------



## Stick Rounder

Mike,

Count me in for one set.  Thank you.  Pay pal will sent later this am.


----------



## penhead

OK, so do these come with good instructions on how to use, with great forum support from huge amount of people, and perhaps maybe a little phone support with them..??

OH, never mind...I already belong to the IAP 

Thanks Mike...sent you my Paypal payment.

V/r,
John Payton




penhead said:


> OK, always late to the party...don't want to wait years to have the chance to order..
> 
> ...so, if it's not to late...would you please add my name to the the list of buyers..
> ...will paypal you when you confirm it's not to late (or when i get home if you are quick to reply
> 
> Thanks..!!!
> Johnp


----------



## robandkaren

Thanks Mike,  paypal sent


Rob


----------



## furini

Hi
Trying to resist but getting sorely tempted as the deadline approaches - what's the total cost to have a set sent to the UK?
Thanks


----------



## mredburn

From what I have been able to find about $2.00 more to send them to the UK. Total $108.00 THey dont weigh much.  My paypal is sales@silverpenparts .com.  If it gets to be a lot more for shipping than that I can always request more for shipping but it shoud be good to go. 

Mike


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar 
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-Mark
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22- RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-65gtmustang 
32-rudya7
33-wizard
34-silver
35-Dave Turner
36-randbcrafts 
37-leehljp
38-KnightFlag
39-jasontg99
40-timebandit
41-said
42 martin pens
43-penhead
44-stick rounder

paypal sales@silverpenparts.com


----------



## seamus7227

I may just have to keep dreaming on this one:frown:


----------



## simomatra

Money sent Mike, thank you.


----------



## jasontg99

Mike,

    Money sent!  Thanks again for dealing with the pain of doing the group buy.

Jason


----------



## furini

Hi Mike - payment sent.
Many thanks, Stewart


----------



## mredburn

1-the wishman
2-Kaspar 
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-furini
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22-RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-65gtmustang 
32-rudya7
33-wizard
34-silver
35-Dave Turner
36-randbcrafts 
37-leehljp
38-KnightFlag
39-jasontg99
40-timebandit
41-said
42 martin pens
43-penhead
44-stick rounder
45-kvaughan
46-ruby pen turning
47-ragz
48-tdjumr
49-randyrls
50-Lenny
paypal sales@silverpenparts.com


----------



## Timebandit

Payment Sent

Thanks


----------



## JDenney

Payment sent via Paypal. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## KenV

Funds sent -- thanks


----------



## mredburn

Hi ken already had you posted as paid. I got notice of the paypal payment and added you to the list earlier.  thanks  Mike


----------



## Ruby pen turning

I have given in to the temptation. :O Funds have been sent and thanks for doing this. Hopefully I can figure out how to use these and make some cool pens.


----------



## Stick Rounder

Mike,
Thank you Paypal sent.


----------



## ragz

I'm in for tap and die

err can i still get in on this? I know i'm last minute but i just saw this...


----------



## arw01

Two more orders, and I believe we qualify for another small price drop!

Come on you fence sitters, but it over the top!


----------



## tdjumr

I'm in.  had to wait till the last minute to see what funds were available.


----------



## randyrls

OK Michael; I'm in.  PM sent....


----------



## mredburn

We have 49 commitments that will drop the total by  about  $5.00 to $101 if everyone pays.  Those of you that have paid more I will refund the balances as soon as I get the taps and the final total costs.

MIke


----------



## Lenny

I'll jump in with the hope that it helps get the total reduced for the others. 
Thanks for doing this Mike!!!!

paypal sent


----------



## Timebandit

Yeah Right!!

Doing it just for US huh?!!!!!!:wink::biggrin:



Lenny said:


> I'll jump in with the hope that it helps get the total reduced for the others.
> Thanks for doing this Mike!!!!
> 
> paypal sent


----------



## Lenny

Timebandit said:


> Yeah Right!!
> 
> Doing it just for US huh?!!!!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll jump in with the hope that it helps get the total reduced for the others.
> Thanks for doing this Mike!!!!
> 
> paypal sent
Click to expand...

 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  :tongue:


----------



## mredburn

What a guy he takes one for the team!  GO LENNY!


----------



## wade45

Payment sent.


----------



## EBorraga

Lenny said:


> I'll jump in with the hope that it helps get the total reduced for the others.
> Thanks for doing this Mike!!!!
> 
> paypal sent


 

Glad to see you jumped off the fence:biggrin:.


----------



## Timebandit

EBorraga said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll jump in with the hope that it helps get the total reduced for the others.
> Thanks for doing this Mike!!!!
> 
> paypal sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you jumped off the fence:biggrin:.
Click to expand...


Hopefully the fall wasnt far and he gets up without any injuries!:biggrin:

He did take one for the team you know!


----------



## mredburn

current list
-the wishman
2-Kaspar 
3-Quister
4-wade45
5-arwo1
6-theidlemind
7-Eborraga
8-LanceD
9-simomatra
10-BSea 
11-Duroshark
12-Old Lar
13-johncrane
14-furini
15-Grampy122
16-MarkD
17-Moke
18-JDenney
19-Greggas
20-Beck3906
21-HeathRIley
22-RIchB
23-Rmartin
24-robandkaren
25-gregf
26-jpick22
27-milan
28-bradbn4
29-babyblues
30-reb
31-65gtmustang 
32-rudya7
33-wizard
34-silver
35-Dave Turner
36-randbcrafts 
37-leehljp
38-KnightFlag
39-jasontg99
40-timebandit
41-said
42 martin pens
43-penhead
44-stick rounder
45-kvaughan
46-ruby pen turning
47-ragz
48-tdjumr
49-randyrls
50-Lenny
paypal sales@silverpenparts.com


----------



## Kaspar

If you get the even lower group price, you can keep my $5 for your efforts.  Thanks again.  I'm hoping to do some nice work with this set.  Got some really fantastic blanks I've been saving for kitless pens.


----------



## ragz

Paypal sent
Thanks!


----------



## EBorraga

Hey Mike, have a drink on me with the extra 5 bucks. Should get ya 3 beers at happy hour somewhere:biggrin:


----------



## greggas

Alright...the procrastinator was the last to pay....seeing my name in black outed me


thanks again Mike


----------



## mredburn

EBorraga said:


> Hey Mike, have a drink on me with the extra 5 bucks. Should get ya 3 beers at happy hour somewhere:biggrin:


 
Or a six pack form the grocery store.


----------



## bjknez

count me in


----------



## mredburn

If any one wants to join in you need to post here and send paypal me immediately. Your more than welcome to join in but I order tomorrow. Any one is welcome to join in but your about out of time.

Mike


----------



## EBorraga

mredburn said:


> If any one wants to join in you need to post here and send paypal me immediately. Your more than welcome to join in but I order tomorrow. Any one is welcome to join in but our about out of time.
> 
> Mike


 

Mike, it looks like you've already started drinkin with my money. Or i'm really drunk and can't read. I had to read the last line a few times to understand what you were saying:wink:. 

All joking aside, thanks again for getting this together.


----------



## DurocShark

If we get enough people signed up, will they pay US to take them?


----------



## mredburn

Mike, it looks like you've already started drinkin with my money. Or i'm really drunk and can't read. I had to read the last line a few times to understand what you were saying:wink:. 

All joking aside, thanks again for getting this together. [/quote]


Your welcome, I have fat fingers and caint type or speel=) Not  to mention that Im cutting a part on the mill and getting the grandkids ready for dinner and then ready for school tomorrow.  

@ Duroshark..............No they wont pay us to take them, nice try!:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

Of course, there are other ways of doing triple start threads:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ic1jvaoiU

The rare art of thread chasing.


----------



## BSea

Kaspar said:


> Of course, there are other ways of doing triple start threads:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ic1jvaoiU
> 
> The rare art of thread chasing.


You mean we aren't going to do them this way???  :biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

BSea said:


> You mean we aren't going to do them this way???  :biggrin:



Not without a lot of practice and a lathe like that one.


----------



## mredburn

So let it be written    
 So let it be done.

They are ordered.


----------



## thewishman

:clown:Are they in yet, Mike???:clown:


----------



## mredburn

:biggrin:I understand that they are in the mail.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

So they're still holding to the ten business days (two weeks) for delivery?


----------



## mredburn

Unfortunatly no, The order was more than twice the anticipated size when I first talked to them. They are quoting 3 weeks for the dies. the taps will bve done sooner but to what end. no sense in paying two shipping fees.


----------



## Kaspar

Okay, we'll hope for them around the first of July then?  That'll work.


----------



## EBorraga

They should be here just in time for something I got planned!!


----------



## Lenny

My best guess is that they will arrive about 6 months before I have a clue what to do with them! :redface:


----------



## mredburn

:biggrin:If you cant figure it out I will buy it back for half price.:biggrin:

Im just that considerate............



:biggrin:In fact I could just refund you half your money and just hold on to it when it comes in.... saves me a bit of work and postage you know:biggrin:


----------



## Lenny

mredburn said:


> :biggrin:If you cant figure it out I will buy it back for half price.:biggrin:
> 
> Im just that considerate............
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:In fact I could just refund you half your money and just hold on to it when it comes in.... saves me a bit of work and postage you know:biggrin:


 
Mike you are TOO kind!  :biggrin:
I will keep your offer in mind but .... 6 months ago I didn't think I would ever cast my own blanks either. Now I can't seem to keep enough Silmar41 on hand. 
btw ... if there was a lower price, just do as the others said and have a well desrved cold one on me!


----------



## mredburn

Thanks guys.


----------



## seamus7227

dangit, I knew work would distract me and I would miss it! If anyone bought two and wants to sell their second set, PM me!


----------



## seamus7227

Mike do have the sizes of these taps and dies?


----------



## mredburn

m12x.8


----------



## Kaspar

Sooo, while we're waiting ....

What's the best way to hold this die in the tailstock?  I got this from LMS, but I am not impressed with its tolerances.  Unless there's an easy way to perfectly center the die that I'm not familiar with, I doubt it will be accurate and I'm going to return it. 

Now I came across this baby and it looks like the way to go.  

Or am I over-thinking this, and the LMS die holder will be just fine?


----------



## thewishman

That Hemmingway job looks pretty nice. $39US for it is not bad, wonder what shipping would be? Drat, the VAT adds almost $10.

Hey Eric, you want to start a group buy???


----------



## Kaspar

thewishman said:


> That Hemmingway job looks pretty nice. $39US for it is not bad, wonder what shipping would be? Drat, the VAT adds almost $10.
> 
> Hey Eric, you want to start a group buy???



Not me.  I have enough things to worry about without looking for more.  :biggrin:

I think that Hemmingway is how I am going to go, unless someone who knows how this die holding thing works tells me I'm over-thinking this and the LMS is good enough.  I don't want to have to shim anything.  I want a die holder that's dead on without a lot of fuss.


----------



## Kaspar

It looks like shipping is going to be a killer.  (47 BPS= 75 USD is what I get ...)  We lose the VAT, but OUCH!  Gonna have to rethink this. 

There is this guy, but I'm not sure how it will fit in the tailstock.


----------



## mredburn

The Sherline is a 0 morse taper for their tail stocks.  IT can be bought from Discountcampus.com #1206 in the search box for $57.00 plus shippiing.


----------



## chrisk

The VAT is only due for EU residents. Doesn't apply for US citizens.
As for the shipping cost from the UK it's generally high but maybe you  should try to contact the seller for a shipping alternative.


----------



## thewishman

I wonder if there are 5 or 6 guys that would want to throw in together for the Hemminway and share the shipping cost?


----------



## arw01

thewishman said:


> I wonder if there are 5 or 6 guys that would want to throw in together for the Hemminway and share the shipping cost?



I would be in on that if it includes the morse taper already?

The discount campus link seems like the taper, and the wrench etc, are NOT included in the pricing.


----------



## Kaspar

Oh, you were serious?  :biggrin:

Okay, I'm not sure how a group buy will help the shipping cost, or if they will give us any kind of discount on the unit itself, but I might be willing to go in with you.  Have to look at the budget though.  I can give a definite answer in a week or so.


----------



## Kaspar

thewishman said:


> That Hemmingway job looks pretty nice. $39US for it is not bad, wonder what shipping would be? Drat, the VAT adds almost $10.



BTW, at current exchange rates, I make the unit cost at 48.75 USD.   Looks like a very good, and cleverly conceived unit, though.

No VAT, as has been mentioned.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

I haven't visited this site in a long time and just came upon this thread.  I know it's after the deadline, but can I still order a  tap and die set?

Steve


----------



## mredburn

Unfortunatly no. The taps are made and the dies are in the process. The dies are  what take so long to make. I did however order a couple extra. I will put you on the list. I have already promised one set. 
Mike


----------



## DurocShark

mredburn said:


> Unfortunatly no. The taps are made and the dies are in the process. The dies are  what take so long to make. I did however order a couple extra. I will put you on the list. I have already promised one set.
> Mike



Wow, foresight? I'm obviously not at work...


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

Great, thanks.  Let me know when you want payment.

Steve




mredburn said:


> I did however order a couple extra. I will put you on the list. I have already promised one set.
> Mike


----------



## Kaspar

mredburn said:


> The Sherline is a 0 morse taper for their tail stocks.  IT can be bought from Discountcampus.com #1206 in the search box for $57.00 plus shippiing.



I actually don't know much about MTs beyond making sure you have the right one for the tailstock.  Does 0 mean there is so slight a taper (or no taper at all) that it can be held in a Jacobs chuck?  

In reading more about the Hemmigway, I'm not sure if you get a working unit or just a kit and the materials.  I'll send them an email sometime today and find out.  And I'll ask them about group buys and shipping.


----------



## mredburn

A 0mt cannot be held in a chuck it is tapered. YOu could chuck it up in a metal lathe and turn the taper off. The sherline tool does have a taper but no wrenches.


----------



## Kaspar

Kaspar said:


> In reading more about the Hemmigway, I'm not sure if you get a working unit or just a kit and the materials.  I'll send them an email sometime today and find out.  And I'll ask them about group buys and shipping.



It is indeed a DIY kit and not the completed unit.  You get plans, notes and sawn bar stock for doing it.  So much for that.  Guess I'll swim on back to the Sherline. 


Anyone know where I can find a MT0 to MT2 adapter?


----------



## simomatra

Mike I take it that the diameter of the die is 13/16, is that correct?

Kaspar what is the problem with the Little Machine Shop holder?

What is everyone else using and what about using the tap.


----------



## mredburn

Sam the die is 1 inch- 25.4mm  round not hexagon shaped. On the tap I use a chuck in my tailstock to grip the tap, then slightly loosen the tail stock to allow the tailstock to slide back and forth, turning the spindle by hand to form the threads. That may not be possible with all styles of  lathes. Skiprat has a couple of videos posted of his method of sunig the taps.   MY hexagon die holding tool will take the 1 inch round and it is locked in place with a set screw. Im thinking about the die holder from sherline as well. Of course I have Sherline lathes.


----------



## DurocShark

I just got my LMS die holder. The only slop in the thing is in the tommy bar. The body is absolutely solid on the shaft. 

My collet set is coming today too.

All I need now is the triple start set! 


(Yes, I'm getting impatient... hehehe)


----------



## mredburn

Tic Toc Tic TOc!


----------



## Texatdurango

Kaspar said:


> Sooo, while we're waiting ....
> 
> What's the best way to hold this die in the tailstock? I got this from LMS, but I am not impressed with its tolerances. Unless there's an easy way to perfectly center the die that I'm not familiar with, I doubt it will be accurate and I'm going to return it.
> 
> Now I came across this baby and it looks like the way to go.
> 
> *Or am I over-thinking this, and the LMS die holder will be just fine?*


 
I'm a little late with this response but from one who has used the die holder from Little Machine Shop mentioned above on dozens upon dozens of pens, perhaps over 100, I have this to offer. 

I never had the slightest problem using this holder and don't understand the concern with the tolerences and to answer your question..... *I think you are indeed over-thinking the purchase. *

It is a tool to hold a die...... that's it! The part of the holder that actually contacts the lathe is mt-2.......just like everything else that goes into your tailstock (if your tailstock is mt-2).

I would suggest not worrying so much whether the tool would be precise enough or not and just buy one and start using it! *IT WILL WORK JUST FINE!*

As an add on note...... I only cut threads in ebonite and plastics so never use the tommy bar, just turn the holder by hand!  Recently I cut some threads in stainless so used the tommy bar for those!

_The preceeding was just an opinion of a satisfied user, not meant to promote any particular vendor! :biggrin:_


----------



## EBorraga

I'd agree with you George. I have the same holder that I use on my Rikon many times. Never needed the tommy bar except for doing some threading with stainless steel. That thing works very well. So let the goodtimes roll, and bring on the tap and die :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

After making a _*couple*_ of these hand made pens already, to my way of thinking, the hardest part of making your totally hand made pen (notice how I side stepped the phrase "kitless" :biggrin:?) is just sitting down and thinking of a pleasing size and shape then figuring out what size drills to use for your taps.  The rest is just going through the motions!

Tapping and threading is really very simple once you have done a few pens, it's knowing when to stop threading, where to make a shoulder to stop the nib that gets fun!


----------



## simomatra

Thanks for al the answers, I have already ordered the LMS one plus a few other items.


----------



## Kaspar

Texatdurango said:


> ... I would suggest not worrying so much whether the tool would be precise enough or not and just buy one and start using it! *IT WILL WORK JUST FINE!*



The place there was slop was the hole where the die fits in.  It seems to me that my die may not be perfectly centered.

At any rate, I'll just test it on some machinable wax, when I get back to doing pens.


----------



## BRobbins629

Kaspar said:


> The place there was slop was the hole where the die fits in.  It seems to me that my die may not be perfectly centered.
> 
> At any rate, I'll just test it on some machinable wax, when I get back to doing pens.


Many of the holders are like that.  The most important thing is that the die is perpendicular to the pen - it will seek the center but should be square.


----------



## Timebandit

You should also realize that you might be using a split die(not sure if you are)and that the tighter it is the smaller it will become and leave just a little bit more slop in th die holder. If you can get it set on its largest setting that will still be able fit into the die holder, the less slop you will have. You can even open the die to much and it wont even fit it the die holder anymore. Im only saying this to let you see how much you can vary the diameter, and therefore the slop in the die holder, just by adjusting the die with the set screw in it. Then making sure that all of your set screws on the die holder line up with the holes in the die and that they are nice and tight on the die. I also like to tighten those screws like i would change the tire on my car. Dont crank one down then crank the other one and then the other one. Tighten one a little bit, do the other a little bit , do the other one, all the while eyeballing that die and making sure that it stays dead center when i tighten up all the screws.


----------



## mredburn

They...... have arrived I will start mailing them out tomorrow.


----------



## Kaspar

Awesome!  Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## mredburn

Kaspar Were you not on deaths bed and I was supposed to keep yours?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit

He was on deaths bed, but he left his set to me in his will:biggrin:



mredburn said:


> Kaspar Were you not on deaths bed and I was supposed to keep yours?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark

HUZZAH!


----------



## thewishman

All right! Mike, i forgot to mention this earlier - keep the extra $ from my order. Thanks for your good work.


----------



## Kaspar

mredburn said:


> Kaspar Were you not on deaths bed and I was supposed to keep yours?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



We haven't gotten to the bottom of what's wrong yet, and I'm still pretty worried.  I still won't doing pens for a while.  But I might just make an effort to see this little gadget work.


----------



## mredburn

All kidding aside I hope you find out what the problem is and get it under control.
Mike


----------



## mredburn

I have 40+ of the tap sets going out in the mail this afternoon. There are 5 of you that require international postage and forms that I have to go through the post office website not Paypal. Those I will ship tomorrow. There is one that didnt leave his members Id or address with his payment. I will track him down tonight. It took a lot more time to post these than I anticipated. Paypal wouldnt let me do a batch mailing on these. Probably because of the age of the transactions. I tried doing a couple refunds but I will not get to those until Monday. I have a busy weekend with Family and you guys and gals get to wait. 

Get ready cause here they come...........

MIke


----------



## wade45

I got mine. 











Just kidding.  Thanks agen for doing this.


----------



## DurocShark

I got my shipping notification! HUZZAH!!!


----------



## EBorraga

Postal noticed delivered. Cant hardly wait, and hopefully you got enough extra money to buy a KEG for your effort:wink:.


----------



## wade45

Just got mine. Now off to making a pen. Thanks for doing this.
Wade,


----------



## EBorraga

Tap and Die arrived safely in Hillbilly Land. Thanks again


----------



## RichB

Got my Tap and Die today.  All arrived in good shape.  Thanks  RichB


----------



## Kaspar

Got mine.  Thanks again!


----------



## mredburn

International and 2 more went out today. that leaves one I need an address for to wrap it up. Just waiting on him to pm me an address. It was a pleasure guys. Have fun and make some pens. IN case you for got here is the link to the thread on the measurements to use
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=80904&highlight=triple+tap
Mike


----------



## rudya7

My Tap and Die came in today too. All arrived in good shape. Thanks , Rudy


----------



## Tanner

If you have any extra, I'll buy one set.


----------



## arw01

Tap and die arrived today, good condition.

Thank you
Alan


----------



## rsjimenez

If you decide to make another order, I would be interested in one set also.  

If anybody decides not to use their set let me know and I will buy it from you.

Thanks


----------



## leehljp

Got mine today. THANKS! 

Still haven't unpacked my lathe since moving back from Japan. Got to get back to pen turning sometimes soon.


----------



## mick

Mine arrived today. Thanks MIke!


----------



## bradbn4

All nice and safe - now to document this hardware - > this way when I find it from that real safe place I know I won't forget about....

Looks to be a 1" round die - but could I get the spec's for the tap / die so I can print out a label...from what I remember the size is m12x.8 

recommended drill bit?  (there will be some wiggle room here - but a nice starting area would be helpful)


----------



## bradbn4

bradbn4 said:


> All nice and safe - now to document this hardware - > this way when I find it from that real safe place I know I won't forget about....
> 
> Looks to be a 1" round die - but could I get the spec's for the tap / die so I can print out a label...from what I remember the size is m12x.8
> 
> recommended drill bit?  (there will be some wiggle room here - but a nice starting area would be helpful)



Found some good info in another buy a tap, or was it tap a beer - something like that ....

Someone once told me that with metric taps, you just subtract the second number from the first to get the proper drill size. I'm not an expert in the area, so I can't vouch for the accuracy of that statement.


----------



## mredburn

Brad
m12x.8x3
7/16 drill
see post #223 for the link..


----------



## DurocShark

Mine came yesterday. Looks great!


----------



## Lenny

Got mine today. Thanks!


----------



## Silver

mredburn said:


> I have 40+ of the tap sets going out in the mail this afternoon. There are 5 of you that require international postage and forms that I have to go through the post office website not Paypal. Those I will ship tomorrow. There is one that didnt leave his members Id or address with his payment. I will track him down tonight. It took a lot more time to post these than I anticipated. Paypal wouldnt let me do a batch mailing on these. Probably because of the age of the transactions. I tried doing a couple refunds but I will not get to those until Monday. I have a busy weekend with Family and you guys and gals get to wait.
> 
> Get ready cause here they come...........
> 
> MIke



Don't worry about any refunds for me Mike.

Have a cold one on me....

Thanks for doing this and sorting it out, much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## randyrls

Thanks Mike;  I got mine today.


----------



## MartinPens

Got mine. Thanks Mike!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## 043Turning

If by any change there is a SPARE going begging I would love you get it 

I missed out on the 12 mm Group Buy but have put my details down for the 14mm 

So if anyone has purchased a spare or no longer in need of the one they ordered ...PLEASE THINK OF little o'me:question:


----------



## mredburn

If you havent recieved your tap and die set and you live in The USA please let me know everyone but the overseas shipments should be done. 

IF you still want a tap and die set and didnt get in on either of the 2 buys PM me and if I can get 12 commitments we can do a quick order.  I have at least 3 members right now that still want a set.


----------



## wizard

Got mine! Thank you. Doc


----------



## beck3906

Got mine also.  Thanks again.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

I got mine.  Thanks for letting me participate.

Steve


----------



## Old Lar

Got mine the other day... trying to figure out how to make it work right.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## simomatra

Mine just arrived, thanks Mike for organizing, well done


----------



## furini

Got mine yesterday. Many thanks, Mike.


----------



## seamus7227

I got mine a couple days ago!! Thanks again Mike.


----------



## Silver

Mine arrived yesterday Mike.

Thanks for including UK members and managing the group buy, much appreciated.


Eamonn


----------

